# Raiola:"Haaland? Solo in 10 possono permetterselo".



## admin (23 Febbraio 2021)

Mino Raiola alla BBC sul futuro di Haaland:"Tutti indicano Haaland come una delle stelle del futuro, perché è difficile fare quello che fa lui alla sua età. Sarà sicuramente una star per almeno i prossimi 10 anni. Siamo arrivati ad un punto un cui la gente si domanda per quanto ancora potrà godersi le giocate di Ibrahimovic, Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi, per questo tutti stanno cercando la prossima generazione di talenti. Oggi solo 10 club possono permettersi di acquistare Haaland dal Borussia Dortmund e di questi 10, 4 sono inglesi. Non c’è nessun allenatore o direttore sportivo che oggi direbbe ‘non sono interessato’ per un giocatore come Haaland“.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola alla BBC sul futuro di Haaland:"Tutti indicano Haaland come una delle stelle del futuro, perché è difficile fare quello che fa lui alla sua età. Sarà sicuramente una star per almeno i prossimi 10 anni. Siamo arrivati ad un punto un cui la gente si domanda per quanto ancora potrà godersi le giocate di Ibrahimovic, Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi, per questo tutti stanno cercando la prossima generazione di talenti. Oggi solo 10 club possono permettersi di acquistare Haaland dal Borussia Dortmund e di questi 10, 4 sono inglesi. Non c’è nessun allenatore o direttore sportivo che oggi direbbe ‘non sono interessato’ per un giocatore come Haaland“.



4 inglesi, Real, Barca, Bayern, poi?


----------



## Andris (23 Febbraio 2021)

ha già trovato il nuovo Modigliani ?


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Febbraio 2021)

Via ufficiale all'asta internazionale.
Chi offre di più? ahah

Forse sono anche meno di 10.... guardiola al city non credo dopo che gli ha dato del "cane", con florentino perez i rapporti sono gelidi, con il man utd ci ha appena litigato per pogba, al bayern non prendono suoi assistiti, ecc.


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Febbraio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 4 inglesi, Real, Barca, Bayern, poi?


Psg, Juve, Atletico....


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Febbraio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 4 inglesi, Real, Barca, Bayern, poi?



psg sicuro, poi boh, juve e atletico ?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola alla BBC sul futuro di Haaland:"Tutti indicano Haaland come una delle stelle del futuro, perché è difficile fare quello che fa lui alla sua età. Sarà sicuramente una star per almeno i prossimi 10 anni. Siamo arrivati ad un punto un cui la gente si domanda per quanto ancora potrà godersi le giocate di Ibrahimovic, Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi, per questo tutti stanno cercando la prossima generazione di talenti. Oggi solo 10 club possono permettersi di acquistare Haaland dal Borussia Dortmund e di questi 10, 4 sono inglesi. Non c’è nessun allenatore o direttore sportivo che oggi direbbe ‘non sono interessato’ per un giocatore come Haaland“.



Lo brucerà miseramente come ha fatto con altri. 
Una sentenza.
Coi suoi consigli e i suoi modi brucia talenti o spaccia per talentuosi dei somari.
Di certo li rende professionisti e uomini discutibili.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Psg, Juve, Atletico....



La Juve può permettersi Haaland quando non si sono potuti permettere neanche un attaccante a gennaio e i nomi che giravano erano Scamacca, Floro Flores e Quagliarella. Ok.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Psg, Juve, Atletico....



la juve non ha potuto prendere un allenatore decente,e va a prendere haland,come no. stanno alla frutta


----------



## ILMAGO (23 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La Juve può permettersi Haaland quando non si sono potuti permettere neanche un attaccante a gennaio e i nomi che giravano erano Scamacca, Floro Flores e Quagliarella. Ok.


La juve attenzione a ronaldo, se va via gli si liberano 30 milioni netti di stipendio, che equivale ad un investimento da 100 milioni ammortizzato su 5 anni (20 l'anno ammortamento più 10 lordi di stipendio, che con il decreto crescita sono tipo 7 netti)

Non credo vada alla juve halaand, ma attenzione alla situazione ronaldo. 
Senza dimenticare che hanno sempre la carta dybala da giocarsi sul mercato, che porta ad altri 50-60 milioni sicuri il giorno in cui dovessero decidere di sacrificarlo. Quindi ahimè a livello finanziario avrebbero le possibilità di ragionare su halaand in più di uno scenario, purtroppo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (23 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> La juve attenzione a ronaldo, se va via gli si liberano 30 milioni netti di stipendio, che equivale ad un investimento da 100 milioni ammortizzato su 5 anni (20 l'anno ammortamento più 10 lordi di stipendio, che con il decreto crescita sono tipo 7 netti)
> 
> Non credo vada alla juve halaand, ma attenzione alla situazione ronaldo.
> Senza dimenticare che hanno sempre la carta dybala da giocarsi sul mercato, che porta ad altri 50-60 milioni sicuri il giorno in cui dovessero decidere di sacrificarlo. Quindi ahimè a livello finanziario avrebbero le possibilità di ragionare su halaand in più di uno scenario, purtroppo.



Il fatto che abbiano preso un Pirlo (come noi nel periodo del Giannino prendevamo Seedorf, Inzaghi ecc) la dice lunga su come sono messi.


----------



## singer (24 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo brucerà miseramente come ha fatto con altri.
> Una sentenza.
> Coi suoi consigli e i suoi modi brucia talenti o spaccia per talentuosi dei somari.
> Di certo li rende professionisti e uomini discutibili.



Ne sono convinto anche io.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (24 Febbraio 2021)

lo prende l'Inter.......


----------



## sampapot (24 Febbraio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 4 inglesi, Real, Barca, Bayern, poi?



aggiungerei PSG e juve...secondo me in Inghilterra ce ne sono 5...e fanno 10!!!


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Febbraio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 4 inglesi, Real, Barca, Bayern, poi?



Psg,juve,Atletico.


----------



## kipstar (24 Febbraio 2021)

Mah...forse qualcuno meno nel nuovo mercato targato covid....
Sembra che per qualcuno questa cosa non esista.....mah....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mino Raiola alla BBC sul futuro di Haaland:"Tutti indicano Haaland come una delle stelle del futuro, perché è difficile fare quello che fa lui alla sua età. Sarà sicuramente una star per almeno i prossimi 10 anni. Siamo arrivati ad un punto un cui la gente si domanda per quanto ancora potrà godersi le giocate di Ibrahimovic, Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi, per questo tutti stanno cercando la prossima generazione di talenti. Oggi solo 10 club possono permettersi di acquistare Haaland dal Borussia Dortmund e di questi 10, 4 sono inglesi. Non c’è nessun allenatore o direttore sportivo che oggi direbbe ‘non sono interessato’ per un giocatore come Haaland“.


Finirà al Piesgé per 1000 fantatriliardi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Febbraio 2021)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Mah...forse qualcuno meno nel nuovo mercato targato covid....
> Sembra che per qualcuno questa cosa non esista.....mah....


Per Mino i soldi crescono sugli alberi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Febbraio 2021)

7vinte ha scritto:


> 4 inglesi, Real, Barca, Bayern, poi?



psg 8
juve 9
milan 10


----------



## mark (24 Febbraio 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> La juve attenzione a ronaldo, se va via gli si liberano 30 milioni netti di stipendio, che equivale ad un investimento da 100 milioni ammortizzato su 5 anni (20 l'anno ammortamento più 10 lordi di stipendio, che con il decreto crescita sono tipo 7 netti)
> 
> Non credo vada alla juve halaand, ma attenzione alla situazione ronaldo.
> Senza dimenticare che hanno sempre la carta dybala da giocarsi sul mercato, che porta ad altri 50-60 milioni sicuri il giorno in cui dovessero decidere di sacrificarlo. Quindi ahimè a livello finanziario avrebbero le possibilità di ragionare su halaand in più di uno scenario, purtroppo.



Giusto, ma Haaland per muoversi mi sa che chiederà almeno 15 netti, ma almeno.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Febbraio 2021)

Dico un'eresia se dico che per me haaland non è adatto al calcio italiano? In Germania non gli chiedono mai di tornare in aiuto al cc e difesa, ma rimane sempre sulla linea di centrocampo, sul filo del fuorigioco pronto a scattare con le sue lunghe leve. In italia invece gli si chiederebbe di fare un lavoro di pressing che lo penalizzerebbe


----------

